# [SOLVED] Java installer won't start



## MickeyXD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello, i've been having this issue for quite some time and have also posted on another tech support forum.

Java simply refuses to install. Every time i start the java installer (making sure to download the right version, etc.) the installer won't run -- it starts, then after about 1 second it's process disappears.
I have used multiple tools (including JavaRa) to try and make sure no traces of my old java install (v1.6.0_17) remain on my computer.

Have multiple logs here:

JavaRa:

```
------------------------------------

The JavaRa removal process was started on Fri Jan 20 16:56:52 2012

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0001-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0002-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0003-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0004-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0005-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0006-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0007-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0008-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0009-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0010-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0011-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0012-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0013-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0014-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0015-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0016-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0017-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0018-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0019-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0020-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0021-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0022-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.

Found and removed: Applications\java.exe

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0013-0001-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0024-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0025-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0026-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0028-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBA}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBB}

Found and removed: CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBC}

Found and removed: SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\Java Runtime Environment\1.6

------------------------------------

Finished reporting.
```
I also found this installer log in my TEMP folder:
(named jusched.log)

```
Fri Jan 20 16:12:26 2012
:: No Old JRE Version found

Fri Jan 20 16:12:26 2012
:: No Old AU Version found

Fri Jan 20 16:12:27 2012
:: Couldn't read MODE for Java6FamilyVersion=1.6.0_17
Fri Jan 20 16:12:42 2012
:: Msi file from URL=http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_30-b12/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi, downloaded to=C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_30\jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusExtendedError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetMSIStatus() failed.  Return Code: -1, ErrorCode: 183
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCount registry value exists

Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCounted: YY, InstallAttempts: 2, UpdateCount: 0

Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Ping Values: $sc_xml_ver#1.0$reportsuiteid#suninstallstat$visitorid#2efd714f1-984751a70$prop21#2efd714f1-984751a70$prop20#XXXXXX$pagename#ic$evar24#0$evar25#0$evar2#1.6.0_30-b12$evar3#XX$evar15#1.6.0_30-b12$evar40#-1$evar26#-99$evar27#2.0.6.1$evar28#XX$evar4#i586$evar5#i586$evar6#win7-sp1$evar7#jchrome$evar8#NL$events#event6,event7$evar17#2$evar18#YY$evar19#0$products#;jre|-1
Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Country Code deleted
Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Country code is deleted after installation
```
I have went through great lengths to try and get java working.
I even manually extracted the java installer with 7zip and put it's contents into my program files (was unable to find the right registry keys, though)

I also googled some keywords from the jusched.log, and found these posts that may or may not have a similar problem to mine:

Java installation troubles - NoGripRacing Forums

Bluescreen and Java [email protected] - Page 7 - Viruses, Spyware and other Nasties | DaniWeb

Bug ID: 6630380 files locked by DT causes MSI registry keys to be deleted during install

Any help with this would be immensely appreciated.
-MickeyXD


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Java installer won't start*

Hi there,

Download |MG| Windows Installer CleanUp Utility 7.2 Download

To run you may need to right click and go to Run as Administrator.

Install it, then you can find the program in program files.

Windows Installer Clean up

Run it from the folder, find all java entrys and remove them.

Retry the java install.


----------



## MickeyXD (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Java installer won't start*

Thanks for your quick reply!

I did as you asked, the only java installation it found was 'Java 3D', which i removed with that.

I tried the 'chromeinstall.exe' java installer, it downloads the files, but then exits and windows gives me a 'This program might not have installed correctly' prompt.
Then I tried 'Reinstall using recommended settings', but the installer exists again, but no prompt this time.

-MickeyXD


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Java installer won't start*

Hi, Java problems are very difficult (sometimes a reinstall is needed) go to this site and download the earlier version ( Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.15) then if it installs open control panel double click the Java Icon and select update.. see if it allows the latest version to install.. it is a good idea to remove previous versions after you update. If no go we have a script that has worked for some.

Old Version of Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.15 Download - OldApps.com


----------



## MickeyXD (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Java installer won't start*

I started the installer, it asked for admin permission, hit yes.
But then apparently the process disappeared again...

Here's the new jusched.log (notice the last line)

```
Fri Jan 20 16:12:26 2012
:: No Old JRE Version found

Fri Jan 20 16:12:26 2012
:: No Old AU Version found

Fri Jan 20 16:12:27 2012
:: Couldn't read MODE for Java6FamilyVersion=1.6.0_17
Fri Jan 20 16:12:42 2012
:: Msi file from URL=http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_30-b12/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi, downloaded to=C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_30\jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusExtendedError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetMSIStatus() failed.  Return Code: -1, ErrorCode: 183
Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCount registry value exists

Fri Jan 20 16:12:53 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCounted: YY, InstallAttempts: 2, UpdateCount: 0

Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Ping Values: $sc_xml_ver#1.0$reportsuiteid#suninstallstat$visitorid#2efd714f1-984751a70$prop21#2efd714f1-984751a70$prop20#XXXXXX$pagename#ic$evar24#0$evar25#0$evar2#1.6.0_30-b12$evar3#XX$evar15#1.6.0_30-b12$evar40#-1$evar26#-99$evar27#2.0.6.1$evar28#XX$evar4#i586$evar5#i586$evar6#win7-sp1$evar7#jchrome$evar8#NL$events#event6,event7$evar17#2$evar18#YY$evar19#0$products#;jre|-1
Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Country Code deleted
Fri Jan 20 16:12:54 2012
:: Country code is deleted after installation
Fri Jan 20 18:23:16 2012
:: No Old JRE Version found

Fri Jan 20 18:23:16 2012
:: No Old AU Version found

Fri Jan 20 18:23:16 2012
:: Couldn't read MODE for Java6FamilyVersion=1.6.0_17
Fri Jan 20 18:23:45 2012
:: Save Country Code NL after GetCountry() 
Fri Jan 20 18:23:45 2012
:: Msi file from URL=http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_30-b12/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi, downloaded to=C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_30\jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi
Fri Jan 20 18:23:50 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 18:23:50 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusExtendedError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 18:23:50 2012
:: GetMSIStatus() failed.  Return Code: -1, ErrorCode: 183
Fri Jan 20 18:23:50 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCount registry value exists

Fri Jan 20 18:23:50 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCounted: YY, InstallAttempts: 3, UpdateCount: 0

Fri Jan 20 18:23:51 2012
:: Ping Values: $sc_xml_ver#1.0$reportsuiteid#suninstallstat$visitorid#a6deae4f-19a32661c$prop21#a6deae4f-19a32661c$prop20#XXXXXX$pagename#ic$evar24#0$evar25#0$evar2#1.6.0_30-b12$evar3#XX$evar15#1.6.0_30-b12$evar40#-1$evar26#-99$evar27#2.0.6.1$evar28#XX$evar4#i586$evar5#i586$evar6#win7-sp1$evar7#jchrome$evar8#NL$events#event6,event7$evar17#3$evar18#YY$evar19#0$products#;jre|-1
Fri Jan 20 18:23:51 2012
:: Country Code deleted
Fri Jan 20 18:23:51 2012
:: Country code is deleted after installation
Fri Jan 20 18:26:36 2012
:: No Old JRE Version found

Fri Jan 20 18:26:36 2012
:: No Old AU Version found

Fri Jan 20 18:26:36 2012
:: Couldn't read MODE for Java6FamilyVersion=1.6.0_17
Fri Jan 20 18:26:49 2012
:: Save Country Code NL after GetCountry() 
Fri Jan 20 18:26:49 2012
:: Msi file from URL=http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_30-b12/windows-i586/jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi, downloaded to=C:\Users\MickeyXD\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_30\jre1.6.0_30-c-l.msi
Fri Jan 20 18:26:54 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 18:26:54 2012
:: Could not get MSIStatusExtendedError registry value.
Fri Jan 20 18:26:54 2012
:: GetMSIStatus() failed.  Return Code: -1, ErrorCode: 183
Fri Jan 20 18:26:54 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCount registry value exists

Fri Jan 20 18:26:54 2012
:: GetUpdatedJreMetrics() - MachineCounted: YY, InstallAttempts: 4, UpdateCount: 0

Fri Jan 20 18:26:56 2012
:: Ping Values: $sc_xml_ver#1.0$reportsuiteid#suninstallstat$visitorid#a9b09c4f1-9a3de1d3c$prop21#a9b09c4f1-9a3de1d3c$prop20#XXXXXX$pagename#ic$evar24#0$evar25#0$evar2#1.6.0_30-b12$evar3#XX$evar15#1.6.0_30-b12$evar40#-1$evar26#-99$evar27#2.0.6.1$evar28#XX$evar4#i586$evar5#i586$evar6#winvista$evar7#jchrome$evar8#NL$events#event6,event7$evar17#4$evar18#YY$evar19#0$products#;jre|-1
Fri Jan 20 18:26:56 2012
:: Country Code deleted
Fri Jan 20 18:26:56 2012
:: Country code is deleted after installation
Sat Jan 21 09:19:57 2012
:: Couldn't read MODE for Java6FamilyVersion=1.6.0_17
```
Would manually creating a registry key (assuming that is one) allow me to start the installer?
-MickeyXD


----------



## MickeyXD (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Java installer won't start*

So, i have finally reinstalled windows.
In fact, i'm installing java right now :rofl:
*Fixed*
-MickeyXD


----------

